# Abandoned House, Norwich, August 2009



## manof2worlds (Aug 28, 2009)

This property is situated VERY close to my home. My beloved fruitbat11 and I moved into the area 3 years ago and the grounds of this place was being used by a building firm as a kind of storage area. Then abut a year or so ago they just stopped work and a large metal gate and fence kept the prying eyes away - apart from mine :icon_evil

The inside is a mess - there has been a fire here at some point n the first floor and the last inhabitant(s) were obviously elderly as there is the remains of a Stannah stairlift.

It was kind of weird to be in this place which was dark and forgotten, decaying badly, and yet over the other side of the fence was a brand new housing estate.

An indication of the property's age can be seen by some of the fixtures and fittings, really a case of stepping back in time from a certain point of view.

Enjoy


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice one dude! UE at proper grass roots level like it should be. Still love reports like this.


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice Report! I hate seeing burnt houses though, they were once homes


----------



## KrYptiX (Aug 29, 2009)

theres one of these houses near where i live.. - will have to give it a visit and get a report up if it is clear of the ever-present pikeys


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 29, 2009)

Well Done Man! I have a feeling I know where that is as well! What a barnstorming start to D.P!


----------



## Mimble (Aug 29, 2009)

Makes me sick that anyone could damage a house like that, abandoned or not 
Love the report though... I WANT that bathroom!!!!


----------



## manof2worlds (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

@Mimble: the bathroom is stupidly big, and yeah, I want it too!!! The whole house is a good size and there is an extension that looks like it could have been a big games room or something.

The property has been lucky that kids and chavs etc haven't found their way in as yet, that said, even though it is in the city, it's kind of off the beaten trrack as it were. We live down the bottom of a long cul-de-sac and very few people realise our houses are there.


----------



## Richard Davies (Aug 29, 2009)

The kitchen looks very 1960s - 70s, & the bathroom a bit later.


----------



## inveigh (Aug 29, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Makes me sick that anyone could damage a house like that, abandoned or not
> Love the report though... I WANT that bathroom!!!!



Lol! I was actually about to type that myself! I was always wanted an art deco reclaimed pink bathroom!


----------



## mookster (Sep 9, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> Nice Report! I hate seeing burnt houses though, they were once homes



same, I for some reason hate seeing houses like that especially ones with possessions still inside....good report mate


----------



## mandarkmoomin (Nov 27, 2009)

oh wow, very interesting to look at! Would love to look around it! 

Still such a shame that it can be so trashed though!


----------



## pansyredbooties (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome find, and I want a pink toilet!!!


----------

